# [Heisec] Brute-Force-Angriff auf Oracle-Passwörter möglich



## Newsfeed (21 September 2012)

Durch eine Lücke in Authentifizierungsprotokoll der aktuellen Version von Oracles Datenbank können Angreifer offline das Passwort eines bekannten Benutzers knacken.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

